# Whats Cooking Tonight



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm off to cut some fire place wood before the snow hits when I return we are having for supper pork roast, mashed baby red potatoes, butternut squash, cold slaw and for desert hot carmel apple sunday. YUMMY!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Baloney sandwiches and orange juice for me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Baloney sandwiches and orange juice for me.



mmmm...fried balogna sammies with tomato slices and fresh crack black pepper \\/

I'm making Gumbo while I watch the Vikings smash the packers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a pot of lentil soup on the stove.

Mike, could you FedEx me some hot caramel apple dessert?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i fed 4 surprise guests all my jailhouse chili last night, so it might ust be cheese sandwiches and tomato soup tonight...but the chili was eveidently all right-none left


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Michalek;91587
I'm making Gumbo while I watch the Vikings smash the packers.[/QUOTE said:


> Ok, how do you know how to fix Gumbo? Is it a true Cajun gumbo with tasso? Do you make the roux yourself ? :-k At least it is cold up there. We still wearing shorts down here.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Tandoori Chicken, rice, veggies :-D 

Gerry - when does the wife get back or did you get her mad at you?


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

> Mike, could you FedEx me some hot caramel apple dessert?


 
Yummm. The whole meal is making me drool. Something about that caramel apple sunday really caught me...guess I have a weakness for stuff like that  So seriously, is it apple crisp or pie with caramel & ice cream, or how exactly would one go about making this ?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Training this AM with the young boys.

Cole and windy outside. Back home, fire in our huge fireplace. Gabor cooked dinner - Hungarian food. Lazy day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chase Mika said:


> ... So seriously, is it apple crisp or pie with caramel & ice cream, or how exactly would one go about making this ?


I actually don't care which it is. I love apple crisp and I love warm desserts with stuff poured on them --- so whatever makes this one a sundae is fine with me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The wife just put the potatoes on the stove it wont be long. Carmel apple sunday is nothing more than some apples cubed and hot caramel pored over the top I like a hand full of crushed walnuts tossed on top your discretion.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Training this AM with the young boys.
> 
> Cole and windy outside. Back home, fire in our huge fireplace. Gabor cooked dinner - Hungarian food. Lazy day.


Do tell


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought everybody ate macaroni on sunday ?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Training this AM with the young boys.
> 
> Cole and windy outside. Back home, fire in our huge fireplace. Gabor cooked dinner - Hungarian food. Lazy day.


oh sue, i LOVE Hungarian food!! there used to be a little hole-in-the-wall place in Ft. Wayne, IN that was SOOO good--might still be there for all i know, but i've never found a place like it out here  but yeah--good food for a cold day, for sure.

but there IS a place in Sioux City that has excellent coffee and caramel apple pie....just off I-29 for any of you that pass thru (and DON'T let me know!!): Hamilton Blvd exit, Horizon Restaurant. (i'll let them know they owe me for the free ad).


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chicken and dumplin's, mashed taters and good iced tea. Oh yeah Cracker Barrel is a good place. I do like lentil soup though. I frequent a Turkish resturant and it's a favorite of theirs.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

david--do your chicken 'n dumplings include homemade noodles? i know, you hard-workin' guys need to carb-load at times, but still...i love cooking this sort of thing, and unless i time it right, it ends up in the freezer, and dumplings/noodles don't freeze all that well. 

though chili does, not that i have any....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well shoot......I finally got to cook tonight. It has been really busy since the storm kicked our areas' ass. I feel kind of bad having power though.....

Hamburger stew, with made from scratch crescent rolls and a made from scratch German chocolate cake (frosting too). 

(I did make four roasters full of stew though and we delivered them to the school that is housing people and they are also delivering food, the cake is for Doug and Heather, I do not eat a lot of sweet stuff.)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Beef stew, slightly spicy, with sweet potatoes ... glass or two of red wine on the side. 

Will be lunch for the next couple of days without the wine.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We had Cracker Barrel for lunch after church today, so nothing for dinner tonight. But yesterday before the Mizzou game that my parents came down for, I made pasture raised inch thick grilled pork chops marinated in Newman's sesame ginger salad dressing and grilled with hickory chips, smoked sweet potatoes cooked in the coals with organic butter (OMG, so good...), brown sugar, and cinnamon, garlic toast, and salad (the pork chops, lettuce and the peppers in the salad were from the farmers market). They were impressed! :-D Waaaay better than the catered tailgate barbeque that we got before the game that we paid $20 a person for. I've got a test on Tuesday, so I may just go with a Banquet slow cooker meal for tomorrow night. Those are super easy and taste real good on a cold night, especially if you add a few extras like fresh ground pepper, kosher sea salt, minced garlic, and mushrooms. I'm a bit of a foodie, if you can't tell.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife is grandkid sitting while the oldest daughter is in Vegas with her husband on a business trip :roll: . She'll be gone till Thursday night. 
I may not eat till she get home.   :-( :-(

:-k :-k I could take my 95 yr old, live in father-in-law on a Donner party before then if I can't find anything in the fridge. :-o :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k :-k I could take my 95 yr old, live in father-in-law on a Donner party before then if I can't find anything in the fridge. :-o :lol:


Awww, come on....I just got done watching "Hannibal"....YIKES

I'd come cook for ya if I could Bob.....spare the FIL, go to Subway. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Awww, come on....I just got done watching "Hannibal"....YIKES
> 
> I'd come cook for ya if I could Bob.....spare the FIL, go to Subway. :mrgreen:


Don't know if I've ever had a fava bean.......SSSsssSSSSLURP! :-D :-D 
Subway WOULD probably supply better callories. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I made a stirfry with mushrooms, the last courgette from the garden, pasta, cheese, shrimps, etc. and, decided to pep it up with chili powder. Before I served it, I tasted it and decided it could use more chili so I grabbed the jar and sprinkled it over the pan but it was the wrong jar and there was a very generous helping of chili seeds all over the pan 

I like hot food but this was hotter than most.....


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike,

Potato, tomato, sausage, bell peppers and onions.

I will get the name later...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> david--do your chicken 'n dumplings include homemade noodles? i know, you hard-workin' guys need to carb-load at times, but still...i love cooking this sort of thing, and unless i time it right, it ends up in the freezer, and dumplings/noodles don't freeze all that well.
> 
> though chili does, not that i have any....


I don't think Cracker Barrel has homemade noodles. My mother always did though. I can remember the noodles rolled out on the kitchen table. We'd always steal a little of the dough. I guess no one ever heard of botchalisim (sp?) when I was a kid. The chicken and dumplin's went on top of mashed taters. I make a chili that will make you slap your neighbor. It's actually won a couple of prizes at chili cookoffs. 'Bout that time of year too.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't know if I've ever had a fava bean.......SSSsssSSSSLURP! :-D :-D
> Subway WOULD probably supply better callories. :lol: :wink:


Th friggin Hogs are what got me....I know we are careful around the hogs here. Ya do not want to go down in a pen.....I really like them better on my plate after that movie.......:-o


(oh yeah, Cracker Barrel rocks!!!!! )


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Tonight is a training night so it's leftovers. 

Last night was grilled chicken breast with a chili/lime marinade and spanish style rice with fried plantains and homemade tortilla chips on the side. There was enough of that left to have for dinner tonight. 

Saturday I made some braised short ribs with homemade mashed taters. There's some of that left over too, so I'll have a choice when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Had Micky Ds twice today. 
:-k I'm thinkin Krispy Kreams for breakfast tomorrow. I'l just wing it from there. \\/ \\/ 
Durn! I miss that woman!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Tonight will be a "cheating" night. Trader Joes just opened in Nashville and I picked up a bunch of stuff for dinner. I have done without a trader Joes for 10 year since I moved here. Like WIld Oats and Whole Foods, more ecletic selection and much less expensive.

In the frozen section, but awesome fish, etc.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Had Micky Ds twice today.
> :-k I'm thinkin Krispy Kreams for breakfast tomorrow. I'l just wing it from there. \\/ \\/
> Durn! I miss that woman!



I actually had Micky D for lunch today. One of the 3 times a year I eat there. I had forgotten I was supposed to be on the firing range at 12:30, so I hit the drive through and ate on the way to the range. I find the range so boring any more. At least this was the "short qual" day.

DFrost


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Well lets see...Sunday we had a huge pot of spaghetti, extra mushrooms and stewed tomatoes. Last night it was home made taco's. My bf is actually a pretty good cook, even if he has a short menue. LOL

I don't know wht but food always tastes better when someone else makes it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Well lets see...Sunday we had a huge pot of spaghetti, extra mushrooms and stewed tomatoes. Last night it was home made taco's. My bf is actually a pretty good cook, even if he has a short menue. LOL
> 
> I don't know wht but food always tastes better when someone else makes it.


Hmm...tacos sound good. I've got some ground bison in the fridge right now. I made emu tacos not too long ago! Good stuff! :smile:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow......I can only cook a ferw things.....those are....

Homemade Mac and cheese
Manicotti
Fried Chicken
Chicken Enchiladas

That's about it....I need a boyfriend that can cook, clean, do laundry, clean kennels and whatever else I want....I guess that sounds more like a maid...hmm.....lol 

Bison tacos sound really really good!!!!!

Courtney


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Tonight will be a "cheating" night. Trader Joes just opened in Nashville and I picked up a bunch of stuff for dinner. I have done without a trader Joes for 10 year since I moved here. Like WIld Oats and Whole Foods, more ecletic selection and much less expensive.
> 
> In the frozen section, but awesome fish, etc.


Trader Joe's is _excellent._ JMO. Their frozen Dover sole fillets (wild, line-caught) make wonderful variety in my dogs' raw diets at less than half the price of fresh. That's just one small example. Between Trader Joe's and a local health food store with a butcher counter of all humanely-raised and -slaughtered meats (and no charge for grinding anything I want ground, including bones, including throwing organ meat into the grind if I want), I virtually never have to go into a supermarket. And TJ's prices beat the supermarket prices by a long way (at least around here).

I love TJ's. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Went out for supper tonight but tomorrow is a elk roast in the crock pot with baby reds, carrots, red onion and fresh garlic. 
Might make some butternut squash with a butter/brown sugar glaze too. 

Had a guy bring me an elk carcass for the dogs too so I cut that up with the saws-all and got it into the freezer so in 10 or so days the dogs will be enjoying elk too.....


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn you guys.

I am refinishing the wood floor in the kitchen, so I can't get to the appliances until the polyurethane cures enough to step on. For the past few days I've been living on microwaved leftovers on paper plates. I moved the fridge out, so at least I have food.


I miss my gas stove...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Damn you guys.
> 
> I am refinishing the wood floor in the kitchen, so I can't get to the appliances until the polyurethane cures enough to step on. For the past few days I've been living on microwaved leftovers on paper plates. I moved the fridge out, so at least I have food.
> 
> ...


My daughter remodeled their brownstone a couple of years ago and had NO KITCHEN for almost a month. I mean NO KITCHEN, with two adults and three boys ages 5 and under, and nothing but a microwave and a mini 'fridge in an upstairs hallway.

Holy crap. I'd rather live forever with the awful 1970 kitchen.

I feel very sympathetic, Anna. :sad:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Trader Joe's is _excellent._ JMO. Their frozen Dover sole fillets (wild, line-caught) make wonderful variety in my dogs' raw diets at less than half the price of fresh. That's just one small example. Between Trader Joe's and a local health food store with a butcher counter of all humanely-raised and -slaughtered meats (and no charge for grinding anything I want ground, including bones, including throwing organ meat into the grind if I want), I virtually never have to go into a supermarket. And TJ's prices beat the supermarket prices by a long way (at least around here).
> 
> I love TJ's. :lol:


Wow I didn't know all that Connie! We don't have one local but if I'm ever in Sac and thinking about it, I will swing into one and check it out. What's with not finding a decent butcher anymore? Someday when I move I'll hav ethe room and hoipefully time to buy a grinder and do all that myself. Seems like more wouild fit in the freezer that way, 2 lbs rolls, sounds fab.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to try "Aelpler Maccaroni? or Röschti?? :sad: :sad:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

can we lock this thread?? everytime i check in/read it, i end up having to go find food!! NOT GOOD!!! and now i'm on my way to the kitchen--AGAIN.

have mercy!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm with you


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hey, G, i PM'd a mod about locking this, but i guess we haven't posted enough "nasty" recipes yet--got any? otherwise i'm afraid w/holidays coming up, etc., no one'll recognize me next spring....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oreos and milk are goooood!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> hey, G, i PM'd a mod about locking this, ..


You PM'd the wrong mod. :lol: I'm a foodie who loves to cook.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ann, What about tripe and onions followed by tapioca ????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Ann, What about tripe and onions followed by tapioca ????



THAT could work to get it locked. :lol:

Except I like tapioca.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and i'm with connie on that!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Popeye's Chicken tonight red beans rice & jalapenos :twisted: =P~


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah man...I almosy had to chain myself in my chair so I wouldn't head to the store for some Ice Cream and Brownies. I'm having a chocolate attack. I settled for some mint choc coacoa.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm conditioning myself to resisting the craving for sweet stuff by eating boiled sweets and Gummibärchen (a type of jelly baby) but if they run out I shovel in dark chocolate powder whilst I'm warming the milk for a hot chocolate](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a huge T Bone steak calling my name tonight. A nice salad and some kind of taters, a good bottle of red wine, and we're all set.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Taking the little woman out tonight, before my grandson's birthday party at the putt putt place.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Pizza at Putt Putt. I just can't wait for the Lazer Tag.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Tonight we're having Vietnamese Pho. It's been cooking for most of the afternoon. MMMMM


----------



## Pam Tyler (Apr 2, 2008)

All of the food sounds great! Dan, make it sweet potatoes, and I would even offer to do the cooking (your too far away though, and we haven't met). 
Maybe we should post some recipes and start a forum cookbook?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pam Tyler said:


> All of the food sounds great! Dan, make it sweet potatoes, and I would even offer to do the cooking (your too far away though, and we haven't met).
> Maybe we should post some recipes and start a forum cookbook?


Isn't it nice how November brings out the comfort foods and the recipes for long-simmered aromatic dishes?

I know that in the last couple of weeks I have made overnight-baked-beans, spaghetti sauce, and lentil soup -- all "vat" type preparations. :lol:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Just came home to what I thought was macaroni and cheese. Turned out to be macaroni and squash pulp with butter and salt. Not sure if it was an innocent attempt at an experiment or premeditated torture.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Pam we do sweet taters a lot. My wife liked it plain baked and then with butter an cinnamon on top. I like making fries with them. I also use them when I make Thai curries, the sweetness makes a good foil for the heat!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i love baked sweet potatoes, roasted cauliflower/asparagus/any veggie. and connie, i have the BEST recipe for home-made baked beans. but i think you have to have a cast iron dutch oven-at least that's the only thing i've ever cooked them in...PLUS you can make 'em in the summer in a pit with the hog/goat you're roasting.

perhaps we should look into putting together a cookbook of some sort, somehow...oh--NO, i'd just get heavier, less quick on my feet, and i'd have to hire a dog to haul me around. forget it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The wifeO got home last night. We had a great home cooked meal. 
I didn't get on the forum last night.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Center cut pork chops, with a sour cream sauce and sauteed mushrooms.


And Gabor cooked....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The wifeO got home last night. We had a great home cooked meal.
> I didn't get on the forum last night.


So you're saying that the best way to a man's ....


Never mind!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think that's indeed what he's saying connie--just adds a statistic to the old saying,,,


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm just old. I ain't dead yet! :twisted: :Grin: :grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm just old. I ain't dead yet! :twisted: :Grin: :grin:


haha--that's what i tell my kids when i want to embarass them; at 16 and almost 20,, they think they're the only ones to consider....ummm...well, YOU know  that which we're "too old" to think about (or even accomplish). hahaha


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tell me about it :lol: my memory is fading........


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Tonight it will be shepherds pie, with a coulpe of pints of Guinness


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My memory is not fading that much that I can't remember Shepherds or Cottage Pie.

I tried to freeze it but it wasn't as it should be. Now I make Bolognese Sauce and freeze it as it takes about 4 hours to cook and thaw it out and cover it with potato mash! mmmH. Somehow the mashed potatoes don't take to freezing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> haha--that's what i tell my kids when i want to embarass them; at 16 and almost 20,, they think they're the only ones to consider....ummm...well, YOU know  that which we're "too old" to think about (or even accomplish). hahaha


I can still get fingers in the ears and LAAA, LLLLAAAAAA, LLAAAA or "AAAAW DAD" from my #2 daughter (34 yr old). :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

kinda fun spooking the kids sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Center cut pork chops, with a sour cream sauce and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> 
> And Gabor cooked....


Ha! I roasted a center cut pork loin Saturday night, but no sour cream or mushrooms. I do a thing with lavender. Tonight it's my Tacos.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Susan,

It was good and light, not heavy. And the larger cut mushrooms....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Susan,
> 
> It was good and light, not heavy. And the larger cut mushrooms....


 
yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm I love Hungarian food but don't know how to cook it and I don't have any good recipes either. Maybe my friend Nellie can give me some.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Tonight was roasted pasture raised chicken (seasoned with sea salt, fresh ground pepper, garlic, butter, rosemary and oregano that I just pulled from outside that needs to come in for the winter) and crescent rolls. I like to cook it breast down for most of the time so the white meat is more tender, but gotta blast the heat at about 450F for the first 15 and the last 10 to get that nice crispy skin. =P~


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh you guys are KILLING me!!!...i don't even want to hear about plain old thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I like to cook it breast down for most of the time /quote]
> 
> I usually do mine standing up - this way I can sip my wine at the same time =P~ =P~


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! That'll leave a mark!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tonight Pheasant noodle soup with a take and bake baguettes with homemade strawberry rhubarb jam and butter \\/\\/


----------

